# salt for pigeons??



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii 
it happens everytime, when my pigeons raise babies ,they start behaving weird[like flying and wondering here and there for no reason], poop becomes watery, they eat a lot of feed [i know they eat a lot when raising babies but babies are small now and even its a sign of salt deffiency]. i red on net that while feeding babies they lose salt and this all the signs of salt deffiency which is even happening with my pigeons....
before they started breeding i used to give them construction grade sand as grit but when i noticed all this signs, i added a lot of hammered bricks [because jass said it contains salt already] some days ago. but till now i dont see any change in them
how can i provide them with salt, it will be better if i give them something which already has salts in it like bricks...........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They don't need excess salt, it will only make them drink more and then in turn have even sloppier droppings.
Pigeon young is one of the fastest growing animals in the world and it is because they are started with the rich and protein dense pigeon milk. Parent pigeons need to be healthy to develope this high protein source they make in their bodies. 
I feed higher protein to incubating pairs and into feeding babies, with added calcium. Those two are important. Salt not so much. All they need is a mineral block you get from pigeon supply online. Find a way to order some and make sure the feed has at least 16% to 20% protein in the seed/grain/legume mix.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks, i m gonna add some legumes as they are high in protein.....


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

but not sure about mineral blocks....


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Give them good clean grain.... ANY type, and oyster shell/Egg Shells, and course sand and they will Thrive.....
And of course, fresh, clean water...


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yah i give them good grain mix, construction sand and bricks as grit, and purified water with calcium carbonate with vitamin d[which i got from pet store, added once a week for calcium]. but i dont know y my only breeding pair rushes towards our neighbouring building terrace, which is very huge and wide, when i open their cage , i dont know what they eat there..... they keep wondering their, which really annoys me, female sometimes even tries to vomit some stuff..... really i m fed up of them....
can anyone help???


----------

